# Service und Support > Hilfe und FAQ >  Weshalb werden keine Inhalte bei den Profilen mehr angezeigt?

## klasch40

Guten Abend,
ich kann jetzt bei den Teilnehmern keine Profile mehr öffnen obwohl ich angemeldet bin. Woran kann das liegen?
Grüsse in,s Forum
Klaus

----------


## Harald_1933

Hallo Klaus,

es ist notwendig geworden, nach dem Anklicken des Profils noch oben rechts zusätzlich *"über mich"* anzuklicken. Dann bekommst Du, was der Forumsbenutzer evtl. eingestellt hat.

----------


## Ottocar

Habe die Änderung auch zur Kenntnis genommen.Ich kann neuerdings kein neues Thema mehr erstellen-finde einfach keinen Button mehr dazu.Wer hat dazu einen Tipp?
Mfg
Ottocar

----------


## Heribert

Ein neues Thema kannst Du erstellen, wenn Du oben zunächst auf Forum und anschließend auf eine Hauptgruppe klickst


ForumService und SupportHilfe und FAQ Weshalb werden keine Inhalte bei den Profilen mehr angezeigt? 

oder wie in diesem Fall, auf "Hilfe und FAQ", dann ist über der Hauptgruppe der Button "Thema erstellen" frei.

Gruß Heribert

----------


## klasch40

Guten Tag Harald,
ich danke Dir.
Beste Grüße
Klaus

----------


## Ottocar

Hallo,Heribert-habe den versteckten Button gefunden, viele Dank für deinen Hinweis. Habe am 10.06. einen Beitrag "Pro und Kontra zur Behandlungsmethode" unter der Rubrik Diagnostik, Therapie und Co." geschrieben, nur leider keine Diskussion entfachen können.Woran liegt es? Evtl. an der Platzierung?
Mfg
Ottocar

----------


## RalfDm

Hallo Ottocar,

Du hattest gefragt



> Gibt es im Forum ähnlich gelagerte Fälle bzw. Erfahrungensberichte von  Betroffenen?


Wenn das nicht der Fall ist, dann kannst Du auch keine Antwort erwarten.

Ralf

----------

